# Ethernet port on Moca-connected Mini



## jhyland (Aug 26, 2016)

If I have a Tivo Mini connected to my Bolt via Moca, can I use the ethernet port on the mini to connect another device that requires wired internet (not a Tivo related device)?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

nope.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10926131#post10926131


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

jhyland said:


> If I have a Tivo Mini connected to my Bolt via Moca, can I use the ethernet port on the mini to connect another device that requires wired internet (not a Tivo related device)?


Sorry, the minis MoCA does not support the use of it's Ethernet port as you had hoped.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

jhyland said:


> If I have a Tivo Mini connected to my Bolt via Moca, can I use the ethernet port on the mini to connect another device that requires wired internet (not a Tivo related device)?


As the others said, no, Mini does not support ethernet bridge function.

Bolt, however, does.

So, if you swap their location (depending whether current connection allows you to do so), you would be able to use Bolt's ethernet port to connect the other device.

P.S. You will have to get internet to the Bolt in some way or another though.


----------



## jhyland (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks for all the info. Interesting idea of switching the location of the 2 boxes. Do you think the following would work:
Connect the internet provided by cat5 to the mini; connect the mini to the bolt via coax (using Moca) which would allow the ethernet port on the bolt to connect to something else. That would seem to be using the mini to create the moca network which is probably an issue. What do you think?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Doesn't work that way. If you need more ports, buy a switch. They're under $10 on ebay.


----------



## jhyland (Aug 26, 2016)

Yep that all makes sense. To do what I want I would need to split the Moca coax before the Tivo Mini and use a network adapter to get an ethernet wired port near the Mini.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

jhyland said:


> Yep that all makes sense. To do what I want I would need to split the Moca coax before the Tivo Mini and use a network adapter to get an ethernet wired port near the Mini.


The question is: "what / who is creating MoCA for you"?

If it is Bolt, then you need to get the internet to the bolt (in the same location where Mini is now) via cat5. If that is possible, you are all set. But I don't think so, otherwise you would not need to bridge the Mini

If unable to get Ethernet cable to Bolt, then you need a MoCA adapter to create Moca.

You can buy the TiVo branded one:

https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Bridge-...=1472670406&sr=1-1&keywords=tivo+moca+adapter

or another one from Actiontec :

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013J7NUXO/ref=twister_B017XMQT5W?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

You can place that where the router and modem is. Bolt then could use the internet created by the adapter through coax.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

This isn't as fast as the ones above, but it's what I use to get 4 ports next to my Mini:
http://www.channelmaster.com/4_port_MoCA_Adapter_p/cm-6004.htm


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jhyland said:


> If I have a Tivo Mini connected to my Bolt via Moca, can I use the ethernet port on the mini to connect another device that requires wired internet (not a Tivo related device)?





thyname said:


> As the others said, no, Mini does not support ethernet bridge function. ... Bolt, however, does.
> 
> So, if you swap their location (depending whether current connection allows you to do so), you would be able to use Bolt's ethernet port to connect the other device.
> 
> P.S. *You will have to get internet to the Bolt in some way or another though.*


If they could route Ethernet to that location (where the Mini currently *is*, and to where the BOLT would be swapped), they wouldn't be trying to piggyback off the Mini's Ethernet port, right?



jhyland said:


> Interesting idea of switching the location of the 2 boxes. Do you think the following would work:
> *Connect the internet provided by cat5 to the mini; connect the mini to the bolt via coax (using Moca)* which would allow the ethernet port on the bolt to connect to something else. * That would seem to be using the mini to create the moca network which is probably an issue.*


Correct. The flaw in this plan is that you're trying to bridge Ethernet to MoCA though the Mini, which can't be done. The Mini can only connect to MoCA (or via Ethernet).
NOTE: The 4-tuner Premieres, 6-tuner Roamios and the BOLT are the only TiVo DVRs that can act as a MoCA bridge.​


jhyland said:


> To do what I want I would need to split the Moca coax before the Tivo Mini and use a network adapter to get an ethernet wired port near the Mini.


Correct, if by "network adapter" you mean a MoCA adapter. And you could connect the MoCA adapter's Ethernet port to a network switch to provide wired Ethernet connections to multiple devices, as well -- though you'd probably want to keep the Mini connected via MoCA, to keep the TiVo traffic off your Ethernet segment, since MoCA will be available.

That said, once you've bought a MoCA adapter, you then *COULD* swap the BOLT and Mini locations, using the MoCA adapter to create your MoCA network instead of the BOLT -- with the adapter connected to your coax lines and an Ethernet LAN port on your router. The BOLT would then be reconfigured to simply "Connect using MoCA" and you could then use its Ethernet port to provide wired Ethernet access to co-located devices.

As far as which MoCA adapter to buy, know that the BOLT is standard MoCA 2.0, so you'd achieve the best throughput (400+ Mbps) by choosing a MoCA adapter of equal or better spec:
ECB6000 or TiVo Bridge* - standard MoCA 2.0 adapter
ECB6200 - extended/bonded MoCA 2.0 adapter

* Note that the TiVo Bridge is just a rebranded Actiontec ECB6000.​
See this post regarding current sale pricing for these adapters on Amazon. (Other options exist, but figured this should get you started.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> See this post regarding current sale pricing for these adapters on Amazon. (*Other options exist*, but figured this should get you started.)


One other such option that might work well down at the Ethernet-less Mini location (with your standard MoCA 2.0 BOLT creating your MoCA network, as-is)...
Actionec WCB6200Q - 802.11ac Wireless Network Extender with Gigabit Ethernet & Bonded MoCA 2.0 (CamelX3: *$121*)​... especially if you'd like to extend your wireless signal in that area.

This product is also currently on sale on Amazon, for $29 below its previous all-time low.


----------

